# Should I cancel my pandemic payment application? ?



## Ginger123 (17 Apr 2020)

Hello, 

I applied (self employed) for the pandemic payment as I am generating no business. My tenant's have also failed to pay their rent. 

After submitting the application I had a call from a client who is looking to clear in full an old invoice for approximately euro 1, 200.00. If said client makes good on this payment does this render me ineligible for pandemic payment?


----------



## Sconeandjam (17 Apr 2020)

There was a similar post on another site. If the payment is for an invoice that was before all this then you can take it and it will have no effect on your pandemic payment. pandemic Is related to work situation now. 
Just paid a stubbie and he is in the same situation.


----------



## lughildanach (21 Apr 2020)

The unemployment condition for self-employed people claiming PUP is that their work has declined to the point where they would be able to take up full-time employment if it was available.  Receiving payment for a previous invoice should not affect this.


----------

